# Do advanced races of intelligent beings live in ultra-massive black holes?



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Do advanced races of intelligent beings live in ultra-massive black holes? | MyScienceAcademy



> As we’ve touched on before in one of our articles about what would happen if you were sucked into a black hole and able to survive being ripped apart (you can find a link to that article in the ‘further reading’ section below.), the surface of a black hole becomes less extreme the larger the black hole is (in surface area, instead of mass). So hypothetically, if we were able to find a supermassive black hole the size of our solar system, it would be possible for there to be so-called ‘stable’ areas within the event horizon that may allow stars or planets to orbit the central singularity without being torn apart into a flurry of subatomic particles.
> 
> In particular, there is a certain type of black hole that is ideal for this sort of thing. The inner workings of Reissner-Nordström (or charged and rotating) black holes have been studied by Vyacheslav Dokuchaey, a Russian Cosmologist from Moscow’s Institute for Nuclear Research of the Russian Academy of Sciences. According to him, not only could a planet remain in a stable orbit within the active galactic nuclei or the ‘inner Cauchy horizon’ of the black hole (where the fabric of space-time becomes somewhat ‘normal’ again), but also “living inside the eternal black holes is possible in principle, if these black holes are rotating or charged and massive enough for weakening the tidal forces and radiation of gravitational waves to acceptable level.”


:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

...Unicron.........


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

yeeeeeaaaaaaa..... but no


----------



## The Nightwalker (Oct 24, 2012)

Probably, it would stop all the other annoying species from dropping in without asking first.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I am just reminded of a doctor who episode ;w;


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

How do they deal with, you know, the whole energy issue?


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Does it matter?


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> Does it matter?


Does it antimatter?


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

I doubt it; any race sufficiently advanced enough to exist within a black hole probably wouldn't need to.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

So _this _is where the space cat minions live. How do you guys account for the mass of the rest of the black hole? It should be impossible to leave the event horizon.


----------



## Nope (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess it's just as likely as intelligent life living anywhere else in the universe...


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes. Yes they do.


----------



## MyNameIsLouise (Jan 29, 2013)

we might be living inside of a massive black hole? Infact we might even be the most advanced and intelligent race of any.. just a thought.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Can you define the line of "starting from this point towards inside _is_ the black hole" ?


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

NovaStar said:


> So _this _is where the space cat minions live. How do you guys account for the mass of the rest of the black hole? It should be impossible to leave the event horizon.


Yes, we're practically stuck there. It's like hotel california, you can check in any time you like, but you can never leave... ._.
but this is so off topic it hurts XD

Anything is possible guise


----------



## niceguy (Mar 30, 2013)

My problem with science is that they limit their knowledge or understanding to what they can prove. I view the universe as highly complex and i believe it is more aware and more and alive than scientist like to believe. The question is rather irrelevant, why ask a question that can not be proven?


----------

